# Quanto è presente la menzogna nella vita di coppia?



## Marjanna (9 Luglio 2018)

*Quanto è presente la menzogna nella vita di coppia?*

Quanto è presente la menzogna nella vostra vita di coppia? O in quella che avete chiuso separandovi o divorziando?
E non mi riferisco alla menzogna solo ed esclusiva di chi ha una relazione clandestina, ma la menzogna messa in atto nel viver pratico, magari temporeggiare per non aver riparato qualcosa dicendo che serve andare a comprare X pezzo, quando semplicemente non ne avete voglia (magari anche perchè siete stanchi), o cose simili. Oppure quella che vedete nell'altro e verso cui tacete.
Una curiosità.


----------



## stany (9 Luglio 2018)

Beh.   È chiaro che se ci troviamo di fronte a chi ci ha traditi abbiamo la percezione giustificata o meno, che la menzogna permei tutta la relazione ,ai vari livelli; a partire da quello economico,fino a quello logistico. Nel mio caso ho valutato questa possibilità solo dopo il tradimento; prima rilevavo abbondanti omissioni,ad esempio sugli acquisti di vestiti, scarpe, materiale per la cucina. Ma questo è tipico delle mogli,e lo si dà per scontato. Certo che dopo un tradimento queste omissioni,queste piccole bugie,vengono scandagliate per verificare che non siano parte di un disegno più ampio finalizzato al ritagliarsi spazi e tempi personali .Per quanto mi riguarda perdere la fiducia è stata una conseguenza che ad oggi mi pare irreversibile su  tutta la linea.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2018)

Da parte mia per nulla.
Se devo nascondere qualcosa non mi sento libera.
Al massimo posso nascondere a fatica una festa a sorpresa per una settimana.


----------



## Mariben (10 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanto è presente la menzogna nella vostra vita di coppia? O in quella che avete chiuso separandovi o divorziando?
> E non mi riferisco alla menzogna solo ed esclusiva di chi ha una relazione clandestina, ma la menzogna messa in atto nel viver pratico, magari temporeggiare per non aver riparato qualcosa dicendo che serve andare a comprare X pezzo, quando semplicemente non ne avete voglia (magari anche perchè siete stanchi), o cose simili. Oppure quella che vedete nell'altro e verso cui tacete.
> Una curiosità.



Buongiorno
praticamente inesistente ; qualora dovessi sentire la necessità di mentire sul reale prezzo  di un acquisto o non mi sentissi padrona di essere  stanca e svogliata dovrei rivedere la relazione.
L'unica cosa che ometto è che scrivo qui.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2018)

Da parte mia per nulla fino a qualche anno fa.
Ora ometto di continuare a scrivere qua, anche se 4 anni fa glielo dissi.
E' un mio spazio privato, ne ho bisogno, non influisce in alcun modo sulla nostra vita familiare, ci sta.:up:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che ometto è che scrivo qui.


Perché?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' un mio spazio privato, ne ho bisogno, non influisce in alcun modo sulla nostra vita familiare, ci sta.:up:


Questo dovrebbe stabilirlo tua (mia) moglie

Anche chi ha un amante dice spesso che non influisce in alcun modo sulla vita familiare


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo dovrebbe stabilirlo tua (mia) moglie
> 
> Anche chi ha un amante dice spesso che non influisce in alcun modo sulla vita familiare


Com’è la storia della pagliuzza e della trave?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Com’è la storia della pagliuzza e della trave?


È la storia per cui io stabilisco in vece tua, e tenendoti all'oscuro, se quello che mi porto sia una pagliuzza o una trave.

Cosa che io faccio regolarmente, peraltro

A partire dallo scrivere con piacere qui dentro

Però, siccome non trombo, allora sono automaticamente bravissimo sincero onesto spontaneo e leale


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la storia per cui io stabilisco in vece tua, e tenendoti all'oscuro, se quello che mi porto sia una pagliuzza o una trave.
> 
> Cosa che io faccio regolarmente, peraltro
> 
> ...


Ovviamente tu leggi tutti i messaggi whatsapp, sei presente a tutte le conversazioni con le amiche e non ti perdi un post sui social network di tua moglie.
Il tuo è relativismo etico: ottimo per vivere da solo, in una villetta, in compagnia di un cane.
In altre situazioni lascia un po' a desiderare.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente tu leggi tutti i messaggi whatsapp, sei presente a tutte le conversazioni con le amiche e non ti perdi un post sui social network di tua moglie.
> Il tuo è relativismo etico: ottimo per vivere da solo, in una villetta, in compagnia di un cane.
> In altre situazioni lascia un po' a desiderare.


Io veramente no

Entro dove mi coinvolge, come tutti credo


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io veramente no
> 
> Entro dove mi coinvolge, come tutti credo


Sono tutti spazi privati, infatti, come questo.


----------



## Mariben (10 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché?



Perchè non me l'ha mai chiesto, perchè  lo considero uno spazio mio
meglio... sa che ogni tanto scrivo su un forum ma non mi ha mai chiesto quale e perchè


----------



## Marjanna (10 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Perchè non me l'ha mai chiesto, perchè  lo considero uno spazio mio
> meglio... sa che ogni tanto scrivo su un forum ma non mi ha mai chiesto quale e perchè


Io devo essere stata l'unica pirla che è andata a dirlo... la sua reazione fu in certo fastidio per aver posto solo la mia versione a voi utenti. Però non essendo una storia "reale" di coppia solo l'idea di mettere da parte mia la negazione di qualcosa che lo riguardava come base mi pesava.

Comunque ci sono altri tipi di menzogne nelle coppie, quelle del quotidiano. Mia madre per dirvi è una che se mio padre gli dice "hai cambiato le lenzuola?" risponde automaticamente "ieri, non l'hai visto? ho fatto la lavatrice", mentendo spudoratamente e pure quasi scocciata e offesa. Mio padre sta iniziando solo ora a capire che mente, dopo una vita insieme. Mentre per lui potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco che a lei non mente, arriva a metterla al corrente di questione tecniche di cui non capisce niente. E spesso mi è capitato di sentire mia madre confrontarsi con una mia cugina, che anche lei regge il tram tram di casa omettendo qua e là. Se le senti parlare sembra si ammazzino di lavoro.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Luglio 2018)

Questo è interessante: *Quello che non dici, nel tuo matrimonio, potrebbe rivelare persino più di ciò che dici.*
“Nel provare a far risuscitare il nostro matrimonio, abbiamo iniziato  ad essere brutalmente onesti l’uno con l’altra, anche se sapevamo che  questo avrebbe potuto ferire i sentimenti dell’altra persona”, dice  Greene. “Il matrimonio è duro, ma l’onestà è fondamentale. Se io gli  chiedo ‘_Questo vestito mi fa il fondoschiena grosso_‘ e lui mi risponde, ‘_Sì_‘, va bene così. Cambio semplicemente vestito”.

 Ad alcune persone potrebbe sembrare eccessivo, soprattutto se ci si concede una *bugia bianca*,  di tanto in tanto, per risollevare la propria autostima. Ma Greene non  ha dubbi, ogni piccolo segreto – persino il più banale, come il non dire  ciò che si pensa su un vestito che non dona molto – ha un *potenziale effetto domino* che conduce ad altri segreti, mettendo a repentaglio la base di fiducia tra marito e moglie.
 “*La fiducia è al vertice di qualsiasi rapporto duraturo e significativo*”, sostiene. “Dobbiamo chiederci perché vorremmo nascondere un segreto da nostra moglie o nostro marito. Qual è lo scopo? *Cosa temiamo possa scoprire l’altra persona su di noi?*”  La posizione di Greene suggerisce che i motivi di fondo per dire la  verità dovrebbero essere più importanti delle reazioni d’imbarazzo che  potrebbe avere il tuo coniuge.


----------



## stany (10 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente tu leggi tutti i messaggi whatsapp, sei presente a tutte le conversazioni con le amiche e non ti perdi un post sui social network di tua moglie.
> Il tuo è relativismo etico: ottimo per vivere da solo, in una villetta, in compagnia di un cane.
> In altre situazioni lascia un po' a desiderare.


Bravo!!


----------



## stany (10 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo è interessante: *Quello che non dici, nel tuo matrimonio, potrebbe rivelare persino più di ciò che dici.*
> “Nel provare a far risuscitare il nostro matrimonio, abbiamo iniziato  ad essere brutalmente onesti l’uno con l’altra, anche se sapevamo che  questo avrebbe potuto ferire i sentimenti dell’altra persona”, dice  Greene. “Il matrimonio è duro, ma l’onestà è fondamentale. Se io gli  chiedo ‘_Questo vestito mi fa il fondoschiena grosso_‘ e lui mi risponde, ‘_Sì_‘, va bene così. Cambio semplicemente vestito”.
> 
> Ad alcune persone potrebbe sembrare eccessivo, soprattutto se ci si concede una *bugia bianca*,  di tanto in tanto, per risollevare la propria autostima. Ma Greene non  ha dubbi, ogni piccolo segreto – persino il più banale, come il non dire  ciò che si pensa su un vestito che non dona molto – ha un *potenziale effetto domino* che conduce ad altri segreti, mettendo a repentaglio la base di fiducia tra marito e moglie.
> “*La fiducia è al vertice di qualsiasi rapporto duraturo e significativo*”, sostiene. “Dobbiamo chiederci perché vorremmo nascondere un segreto da nostra moglie o nostro marito. Qual è lo scopo? *Cosa temiamo possa scoprire l’altra persona su di noi?*”  La posizione di Greene suggerisce che i motivi di fondo per dire la  verità dovrebbero essere più importanti delle reazioni d’imbarazzo che  potrebbe avere il tuo coniuge.


Il fatto è che ciascuno dovrebbe avere uno spazio suo,in quanto persona distinta ,dove archiviare emozioni, esperienze; che però non deve interferire ed influenzare un rapporto una convivenza ed una condivisione di quello che, invece, viene vissuto e provato proprio nell'ultima relazione. A meno che la storia sia iniziata alla materna e, di sia condivisi tutto ,ma proprio tutto, comprese le sensazioni e gli stati d'animo fin da allora . Altrimenti lo trovo inquietante e morboso. E lo dice uno che cerca di non dire bugie se non altro perché richiedono buona memoria e resistenza allo stress ,per cui cerco di evitare.Allo stesso modo ,non approfondisco più di tanto nella coppia, proprio per non dare la sensazione di inquisitore che si vuol appropriare dell'intimità dell'altro..
Se funziona l'apertura a tutti i livelli di comunicazione e per tutte gli argomenti, significa che ambedue condividono questa metodica che, alla lunga credo che appiattisca la relazione , in quanto  credo che porti a confrontarsi di fronte allo specchio; un poco di mistero ci vuole.... Proprio per non dare tutto per scontato.


----------



## stany (10 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il fatto è che ciascuno dovrebbe avere uno spazio suo,in quanto persona distinta ,dove archiviare emozioni, esperienze; che però non deve interferire ed influenzare un rapporto una convivenza ed una condivisione di quello che, invece, viene vissuto e provato proprio nell'ultima relazione. A meno che la storia sia iniziata alla materna e, si sia condiviso tutto ,ma proprio tutto, comprese le sensazioni e gli stati d'animo fin da allora . Altrimenti lo trovo inquietante e morboso. E lo dice uno che cerca di non dire bugie se non altro perché richiedono buona memoria e resistenza allo stress ,per cui cerco di evitare.Allo stesso modo ,non approfondisco più di tanto nella coppia, proprio per non dare la sensazione di inquisitore che si vuol appropriare dell'intimità dell'altro..
> Se funziona l'apertura a tutti i livelli di comunicazione e per tutte gli argomenti, significa che ambedue condividono questa metodica che, alla lunga credo che appiattisca la relazione , in quanto  credo che porti a confrontarsi di fronte allo specchio; un poco di mistero ci vuole.... Proprio per non dare tutto per scontato.


E credo sia anche una forma di rispetto,lasciare uno spazio precluso ,anche all'amante,marito ecc...Poi ci sono cose che si condividono con una figura e non con l'altra.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2018)

Per me è sempre nascondere parti di sé che l’altro considererebbe poco lusinghiere o che noi stessi consideriamo poco lusinghiere.

SE c’è una parte oscura che si vuole assecondare, col cavolo che la racconti. 
Poi io sono io e gli altri...no.


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è sempre nascondere parti di sé che l’altro considererebbe poco lusinghiere o che noi stessi consideriamo poco lusinghiere.
> 
> SE c’è una parte oscura che si vuole assecondare, col cavolo che la racconti.
> Poi io sono io e gli altri...no.


Dipende da come stai meglio TU. Non è  "altruismo", cio' che descrivi. A parte che penso che l'altruismo sia sempre in funzione di se stessi, della propria natura.
Io credo che sia invece vitale avere spazi solo propri. Poi certo che in tutto questo subentra l'interagire con l'altro e il far sì che lo spazio non diventi un tradimento. Ma è un discorso diverso. Anche uscire tutte le sere a giocare a calcetto, e magari essere tutti i w.e. impegnati a suonare con la tua band può essere tradimento. Ma non credo alla trasparenza più assoluta, non credo che la scriminante sia necessariamente dire sempre cosa si fa, o cosa si prova. Anzi fondamentalmente penso che sia una inchiappettata pazzesca.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dipende da come stai meglio TU. Non è  "altruismo", cio' che descrivi. A parte che penso che l'altruismo sia sempre in funzione di se stessi, della propria natura.
> Io credo che sia invece vitale avere spazi solo propri. Poi certo che in tutto questo subentra l'interagire con l'altro e il far sì che lo spazio non diventi un tradimento. Ma è un discorso diverso. Anche uscire tutte le sere a giocare a calcetto, e magari essere tutti i w.e. impegnati a suonare con la tua band può essere tradimento. Ma non credo alla trasparenza più assoluta, non credo che la scriminante sia necessariamente dire sempre cosa si fa, o cosa si prova. Anzi fondamentalmente penso che sia una inchiappettata pazzesca.


Io non credo di avere nemmeno mai scritto la parola altruismo qui.
Ho parlato di parti tenute nascoste perché....da nascondere.
Non ho parlato di amare leggere poesie in solitudine o desiderio di correre all’alba, non fare...l'avvocato :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo di avere nemmeno mai scritto la parola altruismo qui.
> Ho parlato di parti tenute nascoste perché....da nascondere.
> Non ho parlato di amare leggere poesie in solitudine o desiderio di correre all’alba, non fare...l'avvocato :mexican:


Si discute, bruni 
Era per dire che secondo me quello che tu hai chiamato rapporto adulto maturo, nel contesto del quale si può parlare di tutto, anche delle pulsioni verso un terzo, in realtà è un tuo bisogno. Non è una roba che necessariamente va apprezzata. La si apprezza a trovarsi in due che funzionano allo stesso modo. Il che, considerando di cosa stiamo parlando, credo che sia molto raro. In linea di principio. In linea pratica lo ritengo impossibile. Poi che vuol dire parlarne? Significa ammettere l'evidenza? Cioè quella di subire il fascino anche di terze persone? O significa dire ben altro? Non è la stessa cosa dire se non fossi sposata con te ci farei un pensiero, piuttosto che raccontare il pensiero già fatto.


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanto è presente la menzogna nella vostra vita di coppia? O in quella che avete chiuso separandovi o divorziando?
> E non mi riferisco alla menzogna solo ed esclusiva di chi ha una relazione clandestina, ma la menzogna messa in atto nel viver pratico, magari temporeggiare per non aver riparato qualcosa dicendo che serve andare a comprare X pezzo, quando semplicemente non ne avete voglia (magari anche perchè siete stanchi), o cose simili. Oppure quella che vedete nell'altro e verso cui tacete.
> Una curiosità.



Ad un certo punto l'omissione mi e' diventata vitale. La menzogna nei limiti entro cui mi "salvavo". Poteva essere anche  "scusa, ho mal di testa e non mi va di discutere adesso". Cercavo il modo per metterlo a tacere, il mezzo ad un certo punto aveva perso rilevanza. E siccome non potevo essere sempre " come mi voleva" mentivo. E' grave trovarsi a mentire su cosa hai cucinato  
Balle sue taciute da me?
A quintali.


----------



## patroclo (11 Luglio 2018)

Riferendomi al matrimonio le menzogne sono state un gran poche, eccetto magari quando ero in un posto quando magari ero in un altro con altre persone :nuke:, ma è stato sopratutto una montagna di omissioni con lo scopo "tutelativo" della tranquillità della famiglia..... a posteriori posso dire che non sono servite a molto......


----------



## Marjanna (11 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto l'omissione mi e' diventata vitale. La menzogna nei limiti entro cui mi "salvavo". Poteva essere anche  "scusa, ho mal di testa e non mi va di discutere adesso". Cercavo il modo per metterlo a tacere, il mezzo ad un certo punto aveva perso rilevanza. E siccome non potevo essere sempre " come mi voleva" mentivo. E' grave trovarsi a mentire su cosa hai cucinato
> Balle sue taciute da me?
> A quintali.


Ma così poi riuscivi a sentirti te stessa? Se penso a trovarmi in una simile condizione con il compagno con cui divido la vita, la quotidianità nella casa, mi sentirei un cappio al collo. Non mi sentirei neppure a casa mia.
Lui come ti voleva? Era molto diverso da come sei tu realmente (senza snaturarti)?


----------



## Marjanna (11 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Riferendomi al matrimonio le menzogne sono state un gran poche, eccetto magari quando ero in un posto quando magari ero in un altro con altre persone :nuke:, ma è stato sopratutto una montagna di omissioni con lo scopo "tutelativo" della tranquillità della famiglia..... a posteriori posso dire che non sono servite a molto......


Posso chiedere quali omissioni se non sono indiscreta?


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma così poi riuscivi a sentirti te stessa? Se penso a trovarmi in una simile condizione con il compagno con cui divido la vita, la quotidianità nella casa, mi sentirei un cappio al collo. Non mi sentirei neppure a casa mia.
> Lui come ti voleva? Era molto diverso da come sei tu realmente (senza snaturarti)?


Beh. In passato mi e' capitato di finire nel delirio, quindi no, direi che non mi sentivo me stessa  

Fortuna vuole che il ripetersi di quelle dinamiche con la responsabilità di un figlio mi ha permesso di salvare il salvabile di me stessa, che è comunque e fortunatamente presente all'attuale  

Come mi voleva?
Dipende.
Ci fu un periodo in cui provai ad assecondarlo, a mentire persino nel dargli ragione. Non bastò, nessuna cosa  "bastava", neppure l'arrivo di quel figlio che non arrivava per colpa mia, e per il quale iniziai a dargli ragione.
Sicché non so come mi volesse, ci ho buttato la salute una volta, e francamente ho proprio dovuto imparare a non domandarmelo più. Purtroppo si possono trovare comode anche queste dinamiche. Ovviamente mentivo a me stessa ancor prima che parlare di menzogne a lui.


----------



## patroclo (11 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Posso chiedere quali omissioni se non sono indiscreta?



preferisco rimanere sul generico....dalla salute, ai soldi, ecc ecc


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si discute, bruni
> Era per dire che secondo me quello che tu hai chiamato rapporto adulto maturo, nel contesto del quale si può parlare di tutto, anche delle pulsioni verso un terzo, in realtà è un tuo bisogno. Non è una roba che necessariamente va apprezzata. La si apprezza a trovarsi in due che funzionano allo stesso modo. Il che, considerando di cosa stiamo parlando, credo che sia molto raro. In linea di principio. In linea pratica lo ritengo impossibile. Poi che vuol dire parlarne? Significa ammettere l'evidenza? Cioè quella di subire il fascino anche di terze persone? O significa dire ben altro? Non è la stessa cosa dire se non fossi sposata con te ci farei un pensiero, piuttosto che raccontare il pensiero già fatto.


Può essere una banalità al punto da non raccontarla per chi prova desiderio per 10 persone al giorno che incrocia in metropolitana.
Per me era da raccontare.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2018)

Su questa cosa di omettere o mentire sono state scritte numerosissime sceneggiature.
Alcune non mi fanno ridere perché non ho mai capito perché (ESEMPIO) non vedo per quale ragione comprare la cena in rosticceria e fingere di aver cucinato. Ma questa, come tante altre, sono tentativi di fingersi migliori o più abili o, chiaramente, per non ammettere di avere delle carenze. 
Farlo in un rapporto di coppia che dovrebbe essere quello più libero e intimo mi pare davvero assurdo.
Infatti quando accade poi la coppia scoppia.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere una banalità al punto da non raccontarla per chi prova desiderio per 10 persone al giorno che incrocia in metropolitana.
> Per me era da raccontare.


Una evidenza, non necessariamente una banalità. Capisci però anche che stai facendo un discorso per estremi  (da un lato chi lo prova dieci volte al giorno, dall'altro chi lo prova una volta ogni venti anni). Non è che il fatto che tu gliene abbia parlato vi abbia resi una coppia più matura, più aperta e più leale. Questo è un fatto. A me colpisce che tu senta la stessa esigenza di completa trasparenza anche alla luce dell'epilogo della tua storia. Intendiamoci: e' un segnale che sei rimasta fedele alla tua natura. E non a caso per me non ci hai messo tanto (a usare un eufemismo ) a chiudere il matrimonio. Non credo che sia perché sei impulsiva. 
Sul fatto che tu ci creda fermamente non ci sono dubbi, insomma 
Sul fatto che questo serva alla coppia NEL SUO STATO PIÙ PURO ne ho più di uno.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Una evidenza, non necessariamente una banalità. Capisci però anche che stai facendo un discorso per estremi  (da un lato chi lo prova dieci volte al giorno, dall'altro chi lo prova una volta ogni venti anni). Non è che il fatto che tu gliene abbia parlato vi abbia resi una coppia più matura, più aperta e più leale. Questo è un fatto. A me colpisce che tu senta la stessa esigenza di completa trasparenza anche alla luce dell'epilogo della tua storia. Intendiamoci: e' un segnale che sei rimasta fedele alla tua natura. E non a caso per me non ci hai messo tanto (a usare un eufemismo ) a chiudere il matrimonio. Non credo che sia perché sei impulsiva.
> Sul fatto che tu ci creda fermamente non ci sono dubbi, insomma
> *Sul fatto che questo serva alla coppia NEL SUO STATO PIÙ PURO ne ho più di uno*.


Può fare anche molto male, perché toglie il _mistero_.
Siamo in un'epoca che assolutizza il razionale, ma la gente (stranamente?) si appassiona per il fantasy o l'horror.
E il mistero è parte del fascino di una persona, agisce sull'emotività, sulla fantasia, determina un rapporto con la razionalità che se perfettamente assolto genera equilibrio.
L'amore è anche mistero, non vuole definizioni o condizioni, ma fede.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questa cosa di omettere o mentire sono state scritte numerosissime sceneggiature.
> Alcune non mi fanno ridere perché non ho mai capito perché (ESEMPIO) non vedo per quale ragione comprare la cena in rosticceria e fingere di aver cucinato. Ma questa, come tante altre, sono tentativi di fingersi migliori o più abili o, chiaramente, per non ammettere di avere delle carenze.
> Farlo in un rapporto di coppia che dovrebbe essere quello più libero e intimo mi pare davvero assurdo.
> Infatti quando accade poi la coppia scoppia.


Parto con una premessa, vale a dire quella che ho capito che il tuo e' un esempio. E su quello che scrivi la parte obiettiva di me concorda. Questo che dici vale come principio.
Poi certe situazioni a volte portano a ribaltare la prospettiva.
Ho detto sopra che per me e' stato molto grave mentire su cosa si e' cucinato. Molto più grave, in certi frangenti. (lo sottolineo) che mentire o omettere un tradimento.
Che non sempre mentire sulla cucina si fa per non ammettere carenze, o mostrarsi meglio di quello che si è. Le carenze e il meglio sono  "propri". Quando stanno in mano all'altro i parametri cambiano. Per questo dicevo che e' molto grave mentire su una cosa che può essere una quisquilia, quasi un vezzo, o una vanità, pur sempre esecrabile ma insomma... Nulla in confronto ad altre bugie. Con questo preciso di avere fatto ordine nella scala delle omissioni  
Ma la gravità di mentire perché magari l'arrosto lo ha fatto mia mamma, oppure di avere spostato i suoi vestiti dal como' per non farli sciupare dal bambino anziché perché non li potevo vedere ammucchiati a vita lì.... Beh. Nella mia esperienza mi dice molto di più di ciò che sembra.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Una evidenza, non necessariamente una banalità. Capisci però anche che stai facendo un discorso per estremi  (da un lato chi lo prova dieci volte al giorno, dall'altro chi lo prova una volta ogni venti anni). Non è che il fatto che tu gliene abbia parlato vi abbia resi una coppia più matura, più aperta e più leale. Questo è un fatto. A me colpisce che tu senta la stessa esigenza di completa trasparenza anche alla luce dell'epilogo della tua storia. Intendiamoci: e' un segnale che sei rimasta fedele alla tua natura. E non a caso per me non ci hai messo tanto (a usare un eufemismo ) a chiudere il matrimonio. Non credo che sia perché sei impulsiva.
> Sul fatto che tu ci creda fermamente non ci sono dubbi, insomma
> Sul fatto che questo serva alla coppia NEL SUO STATO PIÙ PURO ne ho più di uno.


Vero. Io sono così.
Però sono anche impulsiva. :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero. Io sono così.
> Però sono anche impulsiva. :mexican:


Ma non ci hai messo tre giorni a buttarlo fuori perché sei impulsiva. Almeno non è quello che arriva leggendoti.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Parto con una premessa, vale a dire quella che ho capito che il tuo e' un esempio. E su quello che scrivi la parte obiettiva di me concorda. Questo che dici vale come principio.
> Poi certe situazioni a volte portano a ribaltare la prospettiva.
> Ho detto sopra che per me e' stato molto grave mentire su cosa si e' cucinato. Molto più grave, in certi frangenti. (lo sottolineo) che mentire o omettere un tradimento.
> Che non sempre mentire sulla cucina si fa per non ammettere carenze, o mostrarsi meglio di quello che si è. Le carenze e il meglio sono  "propri". Quando stanno in mano all'altro i parametri cambiano. Per questo dicevo che e' molto grave mentire su una cosa che può essere una quisquilia, quasi un vezzo, o una vanità, pur sempre esecrabile ma insomma... Nulla in confronto ad altre bugie. Con questo preciso di avere fatto ordine nella scala delle omissioni
> Ma la gravità di mentire perché magari l'arrosto lo ha fatto mia mamma, oppure di avere spostato i suoi vestiti dal como' per non farli sciupare dal bambino anziché perché non li potevo vedere ammucchiati a vita lì.... Beh. Nella mia esperienza mi dice molto di più di ciò che sembra.


Certo che dice molto.
La cena in rosticceria fatta passare per cucinata dice di chi si finge chef, ma anche di chi non accetterebbe gli spaghetti aglio e olio.
Giustamente dopo un po’ non ce l’hai fatta più.
Ho raccontato balle a raffica anch’io, ma a mia madre che aveva sempre un piano B per me, le davo subito il piano B e tranquillamente facevo A.
Però in un rapporto di coppia me ne guardo bene e ho fatto in modo che non accadesse nel rapporto con i figli.


----------



## Martoriato (18 Luglio 2018)

Mento solo sui prezzi delle biciclette che compro e vendo come fossero caramelle. Ma lei capisce benissimo e non dice niente  Dio mio quanto la amo,ogni tanto ci penso a questo..a quanto la amo e a quanto sono fortunato che il destino o Dio ci abbia fatto incontrare.


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanto è presente la menzogna nella vostra vita di coppia? O in quella che avete chiuso separandovi o divorziando?
> E non mi riferisco alla menzogna solo ed esclusiva di chi ha una relazione clandestina, ma la menzogna messa in atto nel viver pratico, magari temporeggiare per non aver riparato qualcosa dicendo che serve andare a comprare X pezzo, quando semplicemente non ne avete voglia (magari anche perchè siete stanchi), o cose simili. Oppure quella che vedete nell'altro e verso cui tacete.
> Una curiosità.


Da parte mia poco. Di solito sono un libro aperto e a mio marito racconto tutto. Piú che menzogne parlerei di cose non dette, di solito piccole omissioni che riguardano solo me (tipo la partecipazione a questo forum ).
Mi piacerebbe essere più riservata e misteriosa, ma tendo a condividere molto.


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo dovrebbe stabilirlo tua (mia) moglie
> 
> Anche chi ha un amante dice spesso che non influisce in alcun modo sulla vita familiare


Spero sia una provocazione.
Perché assimilare un tradimento alla partecipazione a un forum mi pare un po' azzardato.

Potrei capire solo se la partecipazione non si limitasse solo alla scrittura, ma implicasse frequentazioni personali costanti all'insaputa del coniuge. Questo giá potrebbe risultare più fastidioso.


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è sempre nascondere parti di sé che l’altro considererebbe poco lusinghiere o che noi stessi consideriamo poco lusinghiere.
> 
> SE c’è una parte oscura che si vuole assecondare, col cavolo che la racconti.
> Poi io sono io e gli altri...no.


Io piú che nascondere parti di me (che lui conosce già benissimo), proteggo il forum da lui. Dovreste ringraziarmi


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Luglio 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mento solo sui prezzi delle biciclette che compro e vendo come fossero caramelle. Ma lei capisce benissimo e non dice niente  Dio mio quanto la amo,ogni tanto ci penso a questo..a quanto la amo e a quanto sono fortunato che il destino o Dio ci abbia fatto incontrare.


:inlove:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Spero sia una provocazione.
> Perché assimilare un tradimento alla partecipazione a un forum mi pare un po' azzardato.
> 
> Potrei capire solo se la partecipazione non si limitasse solo alla scrittura, ma implicasse frequentazioni personali costanti all'insaputa del coniuge. Questo giá potrebbe risultare più fastidioso.


Non è una assimilazione

Ma È una provocazione 

 che pero" porta con sè un concetto in cui credo profondamente, ti dirò

Concetto non legato né al tradimento né al divertimento

Ma legato alla percezione individuale di "pericolo"

Pericolo per la "coppia"

Per te un compagno che frequenta un sito di tradimento magari non è un pericolo (in fondo si diverte, che vuoi che sia)

Per me potrebbe esserlo perché magari NON si diverte ma fa qualcosa che mi sfugge e mi inquieta

E siccome me lo nasconde anche, la mia inquietudine può aumentare


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è una assimilazione
> 
> Ma È una provocazione
> 
> ...


Capisco.

Certo ognuno ha motivi diversi per nascondere. Bisogna capire quali sono.
A volte non è necessario sapere di un forum di tradimenti per allertarsi.

Io posso essere irritata o preoccupata anche sapendo che il mio compagno si confida con un amico o un'amica su cose che riguardano la nostra coppia e non vuole che io sappia.

Stare in coppia significa anche rispettare gli spazi altrui ed essere consapevoli che oltre certi confini non possiamo addentrarci.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Da parte mia poco. Di solito sono un libro aperto e a mio marito racconto tutto. Piú che menzogne parlerei di cose non dette, di solito piccole omissioni che riguardano solo me (tipo la partecipazione a questo forum ).
> Mi piacerebbe essere più riservata e misteriosa, ma tendo a condividere molto.


Sentito spesso parlare di questo "mistero", ma io credo un mistero sia dentro di noi, che lo si conservi dentro di noi per il nostro essere. A questo collego la questione dei tempi esposta in un altro topic. I momenti in cui ti fermi a riflettere, in cui osservi i dettagli intorno a te, come "elabori" tutto l'intorno. Quel momento che passa dentro di te è il mistero. Poi con altri condividi la tua parte filtrata. 
Ma questa è una considerazione molto personale e spiegata male (sono limitata), è più o meno come un fotografia.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Capisco.
> 
> Certo ognuno ha motivi diversi per nascondere. Bisogna capire quali sono.
> A volte non è necessario sapere di un forum di tradimenti per allertarsi.
> ...


Io ho conosciuto donne il cui marito avrebbe dovuto allertarsi Perché andavano negli ospizi a fare i servizi x gli anziani.

Per la "inquietudine" che nascondeva quel "fare" ..


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho conosciuto donne il cui marito avrebbe dovuto allertarsi Perché andavano negli ospizi a fare i servizi x gli anziani.
> 
> Per la "inquietudine" che nascondeva quel "fare" ..


E' lo stesso discorso che facevo io sul fatto che a volte e' gravissimo mentire su ciò che c'è per cena.

Poi però c'è una  "scala" di pesi. E ci sono i casi che li smentiscono.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' lo stesso discorso che facevo io sul fatto che a volte e' gravissimo mentire su ciò che c'è per cena.
> 
> Poi però c'è una  "scala" di pesi. E ci sono i casi che li smentiscono.


Le scale di pesi eh.. sono molto personali

Prendi il nostro amico che scrive accanto nel 3d della fase di riflessione

Lui che si è fatto portare dalla moglie a vacanze e cene con l'amante, mentre insiene a tavola lei magari sotto il tavolino giocava col piedino con l'uccello di quell'altro, è rimasto lì a tavola (e per tutto il resto della storia)  e ha retto

Ma considera molto più grave che a storia finita, la moglie non aderisca alla sua proposta indecente (fasulla) di andare a dire tutto alla moglie di quell'altro, al punto di fuggire di casa, sconvolto dal dolore

E non sarebbe neppure il solo, dal tenore di qualche risposta che ho letto

Il mondo è buffo


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Le scale di pesi eh.. sono molto personali
> 
> Prendi il nostro amico che scrive accanto nel 3d della fase di riflessione
> 
> ...


Stiamo parlando della stessa cosa. Però a relativizzare completamente i pesi secondo me il rischio è quello di fuorviare, a questo punto, qualsiasi parametro. E' il discorso della trave e della pagliuzza di cui parlava [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. E di base (senza ovviamente il dettaglio della situazione) dobbiamo sapere cosa e' la trave, e cosa la pagliuzza. Non è un discorso che riesco a spiegare molto bene a parole. Io stessa, nel parlare dell'arrosto cucinato dalla mamma, ho detto che è un mentire  "grave". Pesante. Ma non per questo motivo ho perso la mia scala . E insomma.... In questa rientra generalmente tra le cazzate. Basta che al posto di mentire a mio marito mentissi a un'amica. Che poi non mi verrebbe da farlo. Magari a un ospite di quelli che non si conoscono molto e su cui fare bella impressione  :carneval:
Non so se è chiaro


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando della stessa cosa. Però a relativizzare completamente i pesi secondo me il rischio è quello di fuorviare, a questo punto, qualsiasi parametro. E' il discorso della trave e della pagliuzza di cui parlava [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. E di base (senza ovviamente il dettaglio della situazione) dobbiamo sapere cosa e' la trave, e cosa la pagliuzza. Non è un discorso che riesco a spiegare molto bene a parole. Io stessa, nel parlare dell'arrosto cucinato dalla mamma, ho detto che è un mentire  "grave". Pesante. Ma non per questo motivo ho perso la mia scala . E insomma.... In questa rientra generalmente tra le cazzate. Basta che al posto di mentire a mio marito mentissi a un'amica. Che poi non mi verrebbe da farlo. Magari a un ospite di quelli che non si conoscono molto e su cui fare bella impressione  :carneval:
> Non so se è chiaro


Si ma guarda.. i parametri si possono dichiarare, è facile

Solo che si danno x scontati perché "il nostro tempo dice che son quelli"

Se vieni in VACANZA con me al mare, per la mia amica E il parametro VACANZA significa in un villaggio del cazzo, dove alle 11,30 ti passano coi megafoni all'ombrellone a dire che c'è il giocaperitivo, e si gioca e si balla

È c'è pieno di gente che va sul mare SOLO quella mezz'ora per quel giochino del cazzo, e poi torna nel bungalow tutto il giorno a schiacciare le zanzare

Per me il parametro VACANZA al mare significa una spiaggia isolata con vegetazione dietro, e un mare PERFETTO, senza nessuno nel raggio di 250 mq

Quindi basta parlarne dei parametri

Per non cuccarsi il giocaperitivo con 400 briai davanti a un mare di merda che ballano come se avessero vinto al superenalotto


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma guarda.. i parametri si possono dichiarare, è facile
> 
> Solo che si danno x scontati perché "il nostro tempo dice che son quelli"
> 
> ...


Si parlava di tradire andando a letto vs. scrivere in questo forum. Nelle due vacanze non vedo pesi troppo differenti. Oggettivamente  .


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si parlava di tradire andando a letto vs. scrivere in questo forum. Nelle due vacanze non vedo pesi troppo differenti. Oggettivamente  .


È perché non hai pesato i miei coglioni di ritorno da quel Villaggio vacanze  

E poi come dicevo a Cuore io non ho mai parlato di assimilazione

X vs Y è un gioco che mi stimola poco

Il gioco del meglio e del peggio ha i suoi estimatori qui, ma non ne faccio parte

Ma è meglio una moglie bòna che scopa ogni tanto con un Altro, o una moglie bruttina che però scrive solo su tradinet? :rotfl:

(Marzullo mezzanotte)


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È perché non hai pesato i miei coglioni di ritorno da quel Villaggio vacanze
> 
> E poi come dicevo a Cuore io non ho mai parlato di assimilazione
> 
> ...



Eh. Ma se relativizziamo tutto perdiamo quello che per me è il fondamento di qualsiasi ragionamento: che muove da fatti  (e come tali li valutiamo, dando ad essi un peso), per poi da lì auspicabilmente operare gli aggiustamenti del caso.
Altrimenti arriviamo all'esatto opposto: il tradimento per me è lieve, mi dà più da pensare che tu scriva su tradinet. Il che non significa che a volte questo ragionamento ci possa benissimo stare, nel concreto. Ma i parametri da cui si parte sono altri, per me. E sono necessari anche per giungere alla conclusione appena citata.
Ecco: forse ora sono riuscita a chiarire.
Una vacanza è una vacanza: la presumo comunque come un evento bello.
Alla luce di questo considero le tue ragioni. Se dovessi tenere per buona la mia scala "relativa", partirei dal "gravissimo mentire per una cena" per poi (con più o meno elasticità mentale) attenuare. Le esperienze personali servono a percepire questa elasticità senza sforare nel paradosso, ma operare da qui una distorsione delle priorità, in nome del proprio relativismo, lo trovo fuorviante. Trave e pagliuzza non sempre sono visibili ad occhio nudo, ma certi riferimenti e' meglio averli.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Ma se relativizziamo tutto perdiamo quello che per me è il fondamento di qualsiasi ragionamento: che muove da fatti  (e come tali li valutiamo, dando ad essi un peso), per poi da lì auspicabilmente operare gli aggiustamenti del caso.
> Altrimenti arriviamo all'esatto opposto: il tradimento per me è lieve, mi dà più da pensare che tu scriva su tradinet. Il che non significa che a volte questo ragionamento ci possa benissimo stare, nel concreto. Ma i parametri da cui si parte sono altri, per me. E sono necessari anche per giungere alla conclusione appena citata.
> Ecco: forse ora sono riuscita a chiarire.
> Una vacanza è una vacanza: la presumo comunque come un evento bello.
> Alla luce di questo considero le tue ragioni. Se dovessi tenere per buona la mia scala "relativa", partirei dal "gravissimo mentire per una cena" per poi (con più o meno elasticità mentale) attenuare. Le esperienze personali servono a percepire questa elasticità senza sforare nel paradosso, ma operare da qui una distorsione delle priorità, in nome del proprio relativismo, lo trovo fuorviante. Trave e pagliuzza non sempre sono visibili ad occhio nudo, ma certi riferimenti e' meglio averli.


Ma infatti.. io non desidero relativizzare tutto...

Quando ho parlato dello scrivere su un forum come questo io ho parlato di me, proprio per chiarire che io (su me stesso) mi considero nell'esercizio di un tradimento.

Allo stesso modo che andare a scopare .

È io attuo anche nella pratica tutto questo

È uno dei motivi per cui a suo tempo io non andai a indagare se mia moglie con l'uomo con cui si vide, se:

1 aveva scopato (grave)
2 gli aveva fatto un pompino (gravissimo)
3 si erano solo baciarti (gravuccio)
4 lo volevano fare ma si sono trattenuti (vabbè)
4 avevano solo parlato e confidati (tutto regolare)
Etc....

Quanto era nella mia conoscenza era sufficiente per sentirmi tradito..

Il "meglio o il peggio" è un gioco che non mi attizza.. 

(Meglio gli abbia fatto un pompino o che abbiano scopato?)

Questo volevo dire


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti.. io non desidero relativizzare tutto...
> 
> Quando ho parlato dello scrivere su un forum come questo io ho parlato di me, proprio per chiarire che io (su me stesso) mi considero nell'esercizio di un tradimento.
> 
> ...


Benissimo.
E adesso ti cucchi il perché. Ovviamente se vuoi rispondere  
PERCHÉ per te è più grave scrivere qui, piuttosto che farti una scopata (che tanto random peraltro non mi pare tu la intenda)?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> E adesso ti cucchi il perché. Ovviamente se vuoi rispondere
> PERCHÉ per te è più grave scrivere qui, piuttosto che farti una scopata (che tanto random peraltro non mi pare tu la intenda)?


????? 

Io non ho parlato mai di gradazione di gravità (meglio/peggio)

Ne sono sicuro senza andarmi a rileggere

Ho detto che se mia moglie scrivesse qui a mia insaputa IO mi "sentirei" tradito

Non ho mai detto "meglio la beccarsi a letto con un tale che la baccassi a scrivere un post nel confessionale"


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ?????
> 
> Io non ho parlato mai di gradazione di gravità (meglio/peggio)
> 
> ...


E io non ho usato meglio o peggio. Più grave  (pesante) o meno grave  (meno pesante).
Quindi per te resta comunque più pesante tradire che scrivere qui, ne deduco


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E io non ho usato meglio o peggio. Più grave  (pesante) o meno grave  (meno pesante).
> Quindi per te resta comunque più pesante tradire che scrivere qui, ne deduco


Più pesante per me è peggio, non so x te 

 io non sono sceso sulla gradazione

Ho solo detto che "mi sentirei tradito" ..

È, come è accaduto con mia moglie (ripeto) non sono nemmeno andato a verificare la "pesantezza"

Es pompino con ingoio pesantissimo (100 kg)

Post su tradinet biscarata (1 etto)

Mi "sentirei tradito" 

È mi piacerebbe sentire se qualcuno si "sentisse tradito" a scoprire tale cosa sul partner (scrivere su un forum come questo), fatta a sua insaputa.

Ma cala il prudente silenzio


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più pesante per me è peggio, non so x te
> 
> io non sono sceso sulla gradazione
> 
> ...


Attento che invece è un silenzio tutto tuo.
E continui a parlare di quello che  "sentiresti" più grave se a farlo fosse tua moglie, piuttosto di ciò che pesa (più o meno) A TE in questo momento fare. 
E no. Per me il meglio o il peggio hanno altro significato. Introducono già quei valori che presuppongono la risposta a quel  "perché" a cui non mi hai risposto, limitandoti a cambiare la prospettiva nell'ottica filtrata da tua moglie.
Invece QUI in questo momento a scrivere ci sei TU.

E' un gap, per come lo percepisco io.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Attento che invece è un silenzio tutto tuo..


????

Veramente ho sempre scritto da mò, che io sono pienamente consapevole che sto tradendo mia moglie, a scrivere qui a sua insaputa.

Questo per la mia consapevolezza di me e x la mia sensibilità specifica di individuo

Non so dove vedi il silenzio

Sono reo confesso.

Più di così... :carneval:


----------



## alberto15 (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti.. io non desidero relativizzare tutto...
> 
> Quando ho parlato dello scrivere su un forum come questo io ho parlato di me, proprio per chiarire che io (su me stesso) mi considero nell'esercizio di un tradimento.
> 
> ...


parla per te, io ho voluto sapere tutto nei minimi dettagli. Almeno conosco il nemico con cui devo combattere. Non sapere mi disturba molto di piu' che sapere.

E' partito tutto da "meglio non sapere certe cose". Come dire non ti dico che ho fatto con l'amante le peggiori cose. Ecco perche' devo sapere.


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ????
> 
> Veramente ho sempre scritto da mò, che io sono pienamente consapevole che sto tradendo mia moglie, a scrivere qui a sua insaputa.
> 
> ...


No. In verità vedo un tentativo di parificare a tutti i costi due pesi che sai essere diversi. Lo hai dovuto dire. Obbligato, ma lo hai fatto . Questo vedo io. Se mi sbaglio buon per te


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> parla per te, io ho voluto sapere tutto nei minimi dettagli. Almeno conosco il nemico con cui devo combattere. Non sapere mi disturba molto di piu' che sapere.
> 
> E' partito tutto da "meglio non sapere certe cose". Come dire non ti dico che ho fatto con l'amante le peggiori cose. Ecco perche' devo sapere.


Certo che parlo per me, lo scrivo sempre

Perché te a nome di chi parli?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. In verità vedo un tentativo di parificare a tutti i costi due pesi che sai essere diversi. Lo hai dovuto dire. Obbligato, ma lo hai fatto . Questo vedo io. Se mi sbaglio buon per te


No.. io non parifico

Come già detto i pesi ci sono e sono individuali

Ho portato l'esempio del nostro amico che ha dato un peso grandissimo al diniego della moglie a andare a spifferare tutto alla moglie di quell'altro, dopo mesi di angherie 

Io ho detto semplicenente questo

Vedi.. i pesi sono parametri, e ognuno ha i suoi

Come un fallo a calcio, che x te è da rosso e per me è da giallo

Il confine che dice che è comunque "fallo" non è in discussione, si parla solo di gravità.

(Ammonizione o espulsione..)

Meglio una gomitata in faccia o una entrata a gamba tesa?..

Io invece non parlo del fatto che sia giallo o rosso

Parlo che per me l'arbitro deve fischiare,  perché è fallo

Parlo del confine

E se il confine è tradimento si/no io (e parlo per me) mi considero al di là di quel confine


----------



## alberto15 (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che parlo per me, lo scrivo semprePerché te a nome di chi parli?


dai che e' un modo di dire


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> dai che e' un modo di dire


Ah ok 

Pensa che a proposito di calcio, falli e parametri individuali di gravità, mentre scrivevo prima, pensavo al mondiale di calcio.

E io Neymar, ad esempio, per i miei parametri, lo avrei buttato fuori ogni partita, quando faceva simulazione.

Una volta l'arbitro gli aveva pure dato rigore, e dopo il VAR ha fischiato simulazione 

Invece non è stato mai neanche ammonito


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.. io non parifico
> 
> Come già detto i pesi ci sono e sono individuali
> 
> ...



Diffamazione e omicidio stanno entrambi al di là della soglia di legalità. Ma non per questo fanno di un editore un omicida. Di fronte al sistema e (auspicabilmente) di fronte ai più. Poi se vogliamo disquisire su come talvolta la stampa faccia grossi danni, incidenti sulla vita di più persone, sono qua


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Diffamazione e omicidio stanno entrambi al di là della soglia di legalita'


Sono totalmente d'accordo..

Ma a me interessa parlare del "confine della legalità"

A te probabilmente interessa parlare Delle differenze che stanno oltre confine

Sono punti di interesse diversi con finalità diverse

Parlare della differenza tra diffamazione e omicidio serve probabilmente al giudice per darti 3000 euro di multa o 30 anni di galera.

Ma io non sono il giudice, ne mi interessa farlo

Anche perché non mi restituisce ne pace ne giustizia


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono totalmente d'accordo..
> 
> Ma a me interessa parlare del "confine della legalità"
> 
> ...


Eh ma è questo il punto. Tu parli da giudice. Io da imputato.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh ma è questo il punto. Tu parli da giudice. Io da imputato.


No Cielo, io parlo da uno che sta fuori l'aula di tribunale.

Nel senso che il "peso" della pena (che è correlato alla gravità) non è nel mio interesse

Nel mio interesse sta il "reato" (confine/soglia superata)

Sta il confine tra il lecito e il reato

E ripeto.. e lo ripeto su di ME per non investire nessuno

Se io scrivo qui, per ME sono nell'illegalità

Poi.. ho capito che tu come teorica parte lesa diresti al tuo avvocato di chiedere una multa da 50 euro..

Ma è un punto di interesse diverso


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No Cielo, io parlo da uno che sta fuori l'aula di tribunale.
> 
> Nel senso che il "peso" della pena (che è correlato alla gravità) non è nel mio interesse
> 
> ...


Quindi se ti capitasse di pensare di ammazzare di botte qualcuno il pensiero tuo andrebbe al fatto che sarebbe oltre il limite, allo stesso preciso identico modo (impermeabile al resto) di ciò che valuteresti in ordine al fargli un rigo alla macchina. 

Edit: parli da uno che sta fuori dall'aula di tribunale, e ti collochi nella ILLEGALITÀ. A me il gap continua ad essere evidente.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quindi se ti capitasse di pensare di ammazzare di botte qualcuno il pensiero tuo andrebbe al fatto che sarebbe oltre il limite, allo stesso preciso identico modo (impermeabile al resto) di ciò che valuteresti in ordine al fargli un rigo alla macchina.
> 
> Edit: parli da uno che sta fuori dall'aula di tribunale, e ti collochi nella ILLEGALITÀ. A me il gap continua ad essere evidente.


Se guardi qualche programma o statistica scoprirai che prima di essere ammazzata di botte o bagnata dall'acido, una donna ha subito nel tempo piccole cose tipo rigo sulla macchina.

Segni inequivocabili che un certo CONFINE è stato superato

Io parlavo del confine.

Per dire (di me) che sono ben conscio di essere "oltre confine"


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se guardi qualche programma o statistica scoprirai che prima di essere ammazzata di botte o bagnata dall'acido, una donna ha subito nel tempo piccole cose tipo rigo sulla macchina.
> 
> Segni inequivocabili che un certo CONFINE è stato superato
> 
> ...


Ma io non ponevo in discussione che sono entrambe condotte sbagliate.
E per assurdo, non davo neanche per assodato che queste condotte fossero messe in un continuum contro la stessa persona. Ci sono delle condotte. Sbagliate, in quanto ritenute "oltre il limite". Prendile per quello che sono, senza costruirci il continuum. La tua valutazione si ferma lì.
Sbagliato botte.
Sbagliato rigo.
Stop? Cioè le botte, o l'uccidere, o lo sciogliere nell'acido nulla ti aggiungono rispetto a un rigo alla macchina?????
Cioè, o se anche capisci, non è nel tuo interesse?

Ecco: di una visione simile io avrei molta paura. Fa niente che il risultato sia lo stesso.


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Ah. E ti spiego anche perché ho paura.
Poi la chiudo qui per un po', perché ho un lavoro da fare. 

Immagina se un giorno, per enne mila motivi, il rigo alla macchina si trovasse dalla parte del LECITO.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stop? Cioè le botte, o l'uccidere, o lo sciogliere nell'acido nulla ti aggiungono rispetto a un rigo alla macchina?????
> Cioè, o se anche capisci, non è nel tuo interesse?


Io non ho detto che sono "uguali" ho solo detto che sono interessato al "limite" oltre il quale si manifestano, qui e adesso

Poi.. se cambio prospettiva, e prendo atto che il limite è stato superato, vediamo come e quanto

Ma il limite è stato superato.

Io ho molto chiari i miei limiti entro i quali non sto ingannando e oltre i quali sto ingannando

Chi non li ha chiari inganna se stesso.

Poi sai .. c'è gente per cui il limite è "fisico" e quindi niente cazzo nella figa niente tradimento, tutto regolare, persona eccezionale, niente inganno, niente di nulla

Il problema è che il cazzo davanti alla figa ci deve arrivare, e non ci arriva x caso.

È in genere se arriva nei paraggi, il limite è già stato abbondantemente superato

Io qui sto nascondendo un mio "essere" a mia moglie

Lo faccio scientemente, consapevolmente, razionalmente e responsabilmente. E pure so benissimo il perché lo faccio

La differenza è che non mi inganno da solo.


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che sono "uguali" ho solo detto che sono interessato al "limite" oltre il quale si manifestano, qui e adesso
> 
> Poi.. se cambio prospettiva, e prendo atto che il limite è stato superato, vediamo come e quanto
> 
> ...


Vabbè. Il limite, scevro da qualsiasi controllo della ragione che ti dovrebbe dire non solo se hai sforato, ma di quanto hai sforato (doppio controllo) e' qualcosa di demandato al più assoluto relativismo, incentrato nell'avere ben presenti i confini, e far si' di immaginarvi un muro. Ti do' ragione.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè. Il limite, scevro da qualsiasi controllo della ragione che ti dovrebbe dire non solo se hai sforato, ma di quanto hai sforato (doppio controllo) e' qualcosa di demandato al più assoluto relativismo, incentrato nell'avere ben presenti i confini, e far si' di immaginarvi un muro. Ti do' ragione.


Mah.. non so se ho ragione.. 

So che se sono a scriver qui, in un posto dove, in un passato recente, gli schizzi di sperma volavano come gli idranti al cielo che lo stadio era pieno, e Cinzia e il suo veleno (cit. Antonello Venditti)  ... dovrei anche spiegare che ci sto a fare... Qualora venisse fuori la cosa.. :rotfl:

Qui ci si relaziona.. si parla.. ci si incontra.. (ne sai nulla?  ).. si trama... Si gioca..........  

PS la metto in pensando in musica, la canzone, vah..:carneval:


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. non so se ho ragione..
> 
> So che se sono a scriver qui, in un posto dove, in un passato recente, gli schizzi di sperma volavano come gli idranti al cielo che lo stadio era pieno, e Cinzia e il suo veleno (cit. Antonello Venditti)  ... dovrei anche spiegare che ci sto a fare... Qualora venisse fuori la cosa.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Beh. Già un posto che si chiama  "tradimento" e' ovvio che possa riecheggiare cose non proprio cristalline, dall'altra parte. Però ti dirò una cosa: tanti anni addietro  (non ero ancora sposata, ma solo fidanzata, e poi nei primissimi anni del matrimonio) frequentavo un altro forum. Era un forum per così dire molto  "tranquillo", non di meno si facevano magari anche quattro chiacchiere da bar. Era un posto come un altro, per conoscere. E non aveva richiami per così dire  "allarmanti". Ebbene, ti dirò che è sempre stata una cosa che mi sono tenuta per me


----------



## Vera (24 Luglio 2018)

Io sono pessima, non riesco a dire bugie all'uomo che amo. Ma niente niente, nemmeno se mi scappa la cacca e stiamo cenando (giusto per dire una cavolata). Penso però sia lecito tenere qualcosa per sè, sempre se non fa del male all'altro.


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Luglio 2018)

Per me è molto semplice.
La questione del diritto a spazi "solo per sé" è una grande ipocrisia.  
E' ovvio che se vuoi che una qualche attività resti nascosta è perché in quella attività c'è qualcosa che potrebbe ferire l'altro.
Ora, se pensi che l'altro abbia ragione a sentirsi ferito, eviti di fare quell'attività.
Se pensi che abbia torto nel sentirsi ferito, rivendichi l'attività con chiarezza e fermezza.
In entrambi i casi, non dovresti avere nulla da nascondere.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Per me è molto semplice.
> La questione del diritto a spazi "solo per sé" è una grande ipocrisia.
> E' ovvio che se vuoi che una qualche attività resti nascosta è perché in quella attività c'è qualcosa che potrebbe ferire l'altro.
> Ora, se pensi che l'altro abbia ragione a sentirsi ferito, eviti di fare quell'attività.
> ...


:up:

E poi c’è differenza tra fare calcetto o pilates che all’altr* non interessa e girare per locali bevendo e flirtando.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Luglio 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Per me è molto semplice.
> La questione del diritto a spazi "solo per sé" è una grande ipocrisia.
> E' ovvio che se vuoi che una qualche attività resti nascosta è perché in quella attività c'è qualcosa che potrebbe ferire l'altro.
> Ora, se pensi che l'altro abbia ragione a sentirsi ferito, eviti di fare quell'attività.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da parte mia per nulla.
> Se devo nascondere qualcosa non mi sento libera.
> Al massimo posso nascondere a fatica una festa a sorpresa per una settimana.


Eh. E' il bello  (e anche il brutto) di quando la tua natura fa sì che ci si consegni all'altro  "chiavi in mano". 

Ma la natura mica la puoi cambiare, ad un certo punto ognuno si becca quella che ha, con quella fa i conti, e a quella sceglie se accordare fedeltà o tradimento. Ed è la roba che conta al di là di tutto. Dell'altro non si può dare per scontata la medesima natura, anzi dell'altro non si può proprio dare per scontata la natura. L'essenziale. Pero' l'esperienza su se stessi aiuta


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono totalmente d'accordo..
> 
> Ma a me interessa parlare del "confine della legalità"
> 
> ...


Ottimo spunto, su cui torno 

La pace e la giustizia che vai cercando, non possono prescindere da valori. Pesi. Se questi valori li affidi totalmente alla parte emotiva  (cosa che tu controlli molto meglio di me), ma poi la razionalità la butti al cesso (non mi interessa, tanto so che c'è, a me interessa giocare) e' facilissimo scivolare.

L'altro giorno mio figlio sperimentava un terreno un po' sconnesso con la bicicletta. Gli ho detto  "vai piano però, perché sennò cadi". Lui è andato un po' più forte, ed e' caduto  . Però non gliene ho fatto un dramma  . Ma non mi sentirei di dirgli che andare un po' forte su un terreno sconnesso e' uguale ad andare fortissimo sullo stesso terreno. Per il semplice motivo che se un domani, per qualsivoglia motivo, l'andare sul fuoco fosse valutato per me (per la parte emotiva, che io invero uso "per seconda", quindi per me e' buona l'inversione) al pari dell'andare su un terreno sconnesso la ragione non mi verrebbe in aiuto.
Chiaro?


----------



## Marjanna (29 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. E' il bello  (e anche il brutto) di quando la tua natura fa sì che ci si consegni all'altro  "chiavi in mano".
> 
> Ma la natura mica la puoi cambiare, ad un certo punto ognuno si becca quella che ha, con quella fa i conti, e a quella sceglie se accordare fedeltà o tradimento. Ed è la roba che conta al di là di tutto. Dell'altro non si può dare per scontata la medesima natura, anzi dell'altro non si può proprio dare per scontata la natura. L'essenziale. Pero' l'esperienza su se stessi aiuta


Ma come si può impostare una relazione duratura celando parti di se? Miseria diventerebbe anche stressante... ti fai un mazzo tanto per farti una casa, ti crei un tuo ambiente con una persona con cui in teoria dovresti stare bene, e poi ti metti tu nelle condizioni per non godertelo? Anche solo doversi nascondere per guardare una fotina che ti ha mandato un'amico (tema di un altro topic), ma io gliela mostro subito e vedo come va. Altrimenti vorrei essere altrove. E non aspetto il matrimonio, altrimenti mi condanno ad una prigionia.


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma come si può impostare una relazione duratura celando parti di se? Miseria diventerebbe anche *stressante*... ti fai un mazzo tanto per farti una casa, ti crei un tuo ambiente con una persona con cui in teoria dovresti stare bene, e poi ti metti tu nelle condizioni per *non godertelo?* Anche solo doversi nascondere per guardare una fotina che ti ha mandato un'amico (tema di un altro topic), ma io gliela mostro subito e vedo come va. Altrimenti vorrei essere altrove. E non aspetto il matrimonio, altrimenti mi condanno ad una prigionia.


Ognuno sa cosa mettere e non mettere nella propria sfera personale, credo


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Agosto 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Può fare anche molto male, perché toglie il _mistero_.
> Siamo in un'epoca che assolutizza il razionale, ma la gente (stranamente?) si appassiona per il fantasy o l'horror.
> E il mistero è parte del fascino di una persona, agisce sull'emotività, sulla fantasia, determina un rapporto con la razionalità che se perfettamente assolto genera equilibrio.
> L'amore è anche mistero, non vuole definizioni o condizioni, ma fede.


Bello!!!Mi piace molto quello che hai scritto


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Agosto 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il tuo è relativismo etico


Embè? Se gli assoluti sono i portatori del virus dell'infelicità il relativismo etico è il vaccino.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanto è presente la menzogna nella vostra vita di coppia? O in quella che avete chiuso separandovi o divorziando?
> E non mi riferisco alla menzogna solo ed esclusiva di chi ha una relazione clandestina, ma la menzogna messa in atto nel viver pratico, magari temporeggiare per non aver riparato qualcosa dicendo che serve andare a comprare X pezzo, quando semplicemente non ne avete voglia (magari anche perchè siete stanchi), o cose simili. Oppure quella che vedete nell'altro e verso cui tacete.
> Una curiosità.


Tutti mentono. In modo più o meno inconsapevole. Agli altri, ma soprattutto a loro stessi. Mentire, essere sbugiardati, lavorare per essere all'altezza delle panzane raccontate a se stessi e agli altri e magari riuscirci. In altre parole, vivere.
La verità è vera solo quando è superimposta da qualcuno che ha autorità su di noi: un genitore, un insegnante, un giudice. Per il resto esiste solo _la mia_ verità. Si chiama essere padroni di noi stessi. La menzogna, intesa come fatto interiore in contrasto con la visione altrui dei fatti esteriori, ne è il mattone. E quando hai la forza di imporre la tua menzogna agli altri, diventa verità. Sennò resta la menzogna che dici per evitare una seccatura o un'imposizione da parte di qualcuno che ha la forza per cambiare il tuo mondo.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutti mentono. In modo più o meno inconsapevole. Agli altri, ma soprattutto a loro stessi. Mentire, essere sbugiardati, lavorare per essere all'altezza delle panzane raccontate a se stessi e agli altri e magari riuscirci. In altre parole, vivere.
> La verità è vera solo quando è superimposta da qualcuno che ha autorità su di noi: un genitore, un insegnante, un giudice. Per il resto esiste solo _la mia_ verità. Si chiama essere padroni di noi stessi. La menzogna, intesa come fatto interiore in contrasto con la visione altrui dei fatti esteriori, ne è il mattone. E quando hai la forza di imporre la tua menzogna agli altri, diventa verità. Sennò resta la menzogna che dici per evitare una seccatura o un'imposizione da parte di qualcuno che ha la forza per cambiare il tuo mondo.


E' un bellissimo discorso, fatto in linea teorica. E anche condivisibile.
A casa mia però di trovarmi uno che me la rigira e dover stare attenta perchè se mi distraggo un attimo me la mette in quel posto e magari mi fa pure sentire "sbagliata" non lo vorrei, credo neppure tu. 
Credo che "casa", il luogo che si condivide con un compagno, sia un posto in cui potersi rilassare, in cui poter appoggiare la fondina che spesso siamo costretti a portare nel _far west quotidiano_.
In cui poter anche essere imperfetti, sbagliare, dire cazzate, e sarebbe bello questo valesse per entrambi ovviamente. Se te però mi usi i miei "punti deboli" in un altro momento a comodo... sono utopica?


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> mi fa pure sentire "sbagliata"


Ahio. Se la metti così ti fai male da sola.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ahio. Se la metti così ti fai male da sola.


Se un oggetto è posto in un luogo e tu mi fai credere che son stata io a spostarlo, o che si è spostato da solo, e io credo alla tua verità, ne consegue che ho qualche problema. L'oggetto è solo un esempio terra terra chiaramente.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se un oggetto è posto in un luogo e tu mi fai credere che son stata io a spostarlo, o che si è spostato da solo, e io credo alla tua verità, ne consegue che ho qualche problema. L'oggetto è solo un esempio terra terra chiaramente.


Se credi alla mia verità o devi perché sei debole e sottoposta a me, o vuoi perché scaricare la decisione a me ti deresponsabilizza. In tutti i casi sentirsi sbagliati c'entra poco. E soprattutto non te lo accollo io, ma fai tu da sola.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se credi alla mia verità o devi perché sei debole e sottoposta a me, o vuoi perché scaricare la decisione a me ti deresponsabilizza. In tutti i casi sentirsi sbagliati c'entra poco. E soprattutto non te lo accollo io, ma fai tu da sola.


Vero. Però qui si parla di rapporto a due. Se tendo a crederti è perchè in "casa" ho lasciato la fondina in entrata, se devo tenermela addosso cosa ci facciamo sotto lo stesso tetto? 
Una relazione dovrebbe renderci più forti non più deboli o sottoposti. Altrimenti giochiamo, e stiamo alla stessa altezza, ma il momento di debolezza prima o poi ce l'avrai anche tu.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vero. Però qui si parla di rapporto a due. Se tendo a crederti è perchè in "casa" ho lasciato la fondina in entrata, se devo tenermela addosso cosa ci facciamo sotto lo stesso tetto?
> Una relazione dovrebbe renderci più forti non più deboli o sottoposti. Altrimenti giochiamo, e stiamo alla stessa altezza, ma il momento di debolezza prima o poi ce l'avrai anche tu.


Se Tendi a credermi, è perché mi ritieni autorevole, affidabile, oppure sei costretta a credermi da rapporti di forza. Indipendentemente dal luogo. Se è la comfort zone che cerchi, non la cerchi nel confronto dell'altro ma la cerchi nell'isolamento. Almeno questo vale per me. Una relazione ti rende più forte anche attraverso lo strumento del confronto. Nessuno ha mai detto che due tigri non possano condividere la stessa gabbia. Se poi sei un agnello e entri nella gabbia della tigre, continuo a dire che non ti ci ha obbligato il dottore


----------



## Marjanna (26 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se Tendi a credermi, è perché mi ritieni autorevole, affidabile, oppure sei costretta a credermi da rapporti di forza. Indipendentemente dal luogo. Se è la comfort zone che cerchi, non la cerchi nel confronto dell'altro ma la cerchi nell'isolamento. Almeno questo vale per me. Una relazione ti rende più forte anche attraverso lo strumento del confronto. Nessuno ha mai detto che due tigri non possano condividere la stessa gabbia. Se poi sei un agnello e entri nella gabbia della tigre, continuo a dire che non ti ci ha obbligato il dottore


Io sono parecchio diffidente. Se aspetto il momento per credere ad un altro potrebbero passare millenni. Mi metto in gioco. Se poi mi arriva la palata in testa me la son cercata. Infatti è quel che mi è capitato. 
Te magari tradisci tua moglie e a casa sei un angelo. Tua moglie non sa niente e ti crede appunto un angelo. Al pranzo puntualmente il frutto peggiore "lo diamo al papà che tanto non dice niente". Te magari manco te ne accorgi. Sono dinamiche. Diciamo che non mi allettano.

Edit: il tu è tu ipotetico, come il tradimento non vuole necessariamente riferirsi ad un tradimento fisico, ma ad una alterazione della realtà che l'altro crede


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io sono parecchio diffidente. Se aspetto il momento per credere ad un altro potrebbero passare millenni. Mi metto in gioco. Se poi mi arriva la palata in testa me la son cercata. Infatti è quel che mi è capitato.
> Te magari tradisci tua moglie e a casa sei un angelo. Tua moglie non sa niente e ti crede appunto un angelo. Al pranzo puntualmente il frutto peggiore "lo diamo al papà che tanto non dice niente". Te magari manco te ne accorgi. Sono dinamiche. Diciamo che non mi allettano.


Continuo a vederci un ansia di controllo che per quanto mi riguarda, molto semplicemente non esiste. Non decidi tu se lasciarti andare oppure no, non decidi tu se credere o no a qualcun altro, non decidi tu se la tua casa è il luogo delle peggiori nefandezze, una gabbia, un rifugio sicuro. A meno di non essere da sola. Nel momento in cui coinvolgi qualcun altro nella gestione della tua esistenza, le menzogne, tanto per restare in topic, fanno parte del gioco. La casa è il luogo del progetto. E all'interno del progetto la frutta rovinata se la mangia papà perché è il suo ruolo, e i cuccioli si pappano la parte migliore.
Secondo me la presunzione della sincerità altrui è un impianto molto fragile su cui fondare la propria esistenza. Una buona metà del tempo la passi a cercare gente di cui sembra che ci si possa fidare, l'altra metà a riprenderti dalle cocenti delusioni dovute ad aspettative troppo alte. Molto meglio i rapporti di forza.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continuo a vederci un ansia di controllo che per quanto mi riguarda, molto semplicemente non esiste. Non decidi tu se lasciarti andare oppure no, non decidi tu se credere o no a qualcun altro, non decidi tu se la tua casa è il luogo delle peggiori nefandezze, una gabbia, un rifugio sicuro. A meno di non essere da sola. Nel momento in cui coinvolgi qualcun altro nella gestione della tua esistenza, le menzogne, tanto per restare in topic, fanno parte del gioco. La casa è il luogo del progetto. E all'interno del progetto la frutta rovinata se la mangia papà perché è il suo ruolo, e i cuccioli si pappano la parte migliore.
> Secondo me la presunzione della sincerità altrui è un impianto molto fragile su cui fondare la propria esistenza. Una buona metà del tempo la passi a cercare gente di cui sembra che ci si possa fidare, l'altra metà a riprenderti dalle cocenti delusioni dovute ad aspettative troppo alte. Molto meglio i rapporti di forza.


Ma allora da questo progetto tu che ritorno hai?


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma allora da questo progetto tu che ritorno hai?


Tutti i ritorni possibili e immaginabili. Cambiano solo i presupposti.


----------

